# Crock pot goose not turning out



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, ive had goose breasts in the crock pot for about 6 hours on low. They are sitting in 2 cans of beef broth and some onions and they are pretty much rubber. Im trying to make pulled goose bbq. Every recipe I have looked at says to keep them in the crock pot on low for 6-8 hours and then it will pull apart with a fork. What could I have done wrong? There is no way they are pulling apart in any easy fashion with a fork.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

When I clean mine I get all the shiny stuff off. Low with lid on for eight hours. Mine always pull apart easy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

That's probably my favorite way to enjoy goose. When I've made it, I cook it in apple juice for 6+ hours. At that point, i haven't had any issues of it not being tender. Always comes apart nicely and then add my favorite bbq sauce (Sam's Joint).


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

cmueller302 said:


> When I clean mine I get all the shiny stuff off. Low with lid on for eight hours. Mine always pull apart easy.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I didnt get ALL of it off but I did get most of it, i guess ill try that next time. Could it be that my crock pot cooks too warm on "low"? This isnt the first time ive tried this, ive mixed it up every time but every time i try to do pulled goose it always turns rubbery.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

6 hrs is not enough,8 t0 10 hrs. I marinate mine for 7 days in soy sauce, cut into 1 in. strips, wrap in bacon & cook on the grill med. rare.


----------



## Jbutler23 (May 4, 2011)

I have done this recipe once and it turned out great. I browned the breast and legs first then let them cook on hi for almost 8 hours and it turned out awesome. The only problem you may run into us the broth boiling off, so just make sure there is enough to cover meat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

The longer you cook any meat the more it will fall apart. Just let it keep going. That is why when they do slow cooked bbq they look for clean bones to know that it is perfect.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Cook in apple cider 8 hrs!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

You need plenty of liquid and cook with top on till it falls apart.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah the broth is covering all of the meat, I made sure of that. I didnt brown the meat but I didnt think you HAD to, im just going to let it keep cooking. I figured since it was goose it would cook fast and once it turned hard there was no turning back. Ill check it in another hour and see how it is then.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Slice the breasts into strips before you cook...6-7 hours will be plenty.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Got a cooking thermometer?
Maybe it's not getting enough heat.
Check the temp, depending on the brand, pots can vary 170 to 200 on low, 275-300 on high...that can make a difference in recipe times.
Also, every time you take the lid off you add about 15 minutes to the overall recommended time.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, after about 12 hours it pulled apart fairly easy, my friend and I were getting impatient, tired, and hungry lol. Next time ill try it for 14 hours or so. But man, this is amazing! Ive had it this way before but never been able to do it myself. Its very deceiving because if you check it early the breasts are like rubber.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

shouldn't take more than 8. check your crock....10hrs at most...mines ready in 8.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> shouldn't take more than 8. check your crock....10hrs at most...mines ready in 8.


Mines pretty cheap, I bought it like 3 years ago when I was a sophomore in college, it has a "keep warm", "low", and "high" setting.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

trust me here...I've been doing my "ducky joe" crock pot duck for years, and as long as you have liquid in with it, you really can't overcook it. As was said, the longer you cook it, the easier it forks apart. There are times in Nodak when we leave the crock on low from 6am when we leave the house until 6 or 7 when we get back from hunting, and it forks apart like butter. 

Seconding what Shi Kid said...my guess is your crock pot is not heating like it should. We have a fairly cheap "Rival" brand, but it works well. Check your crock 

Of course, I could've said what many prolly expected I would say...."it's goose...and it's rubbery...what did you expect from goose?"


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Of course, I could've said what many prolly expected I would say...."it's goose...and it's rubbery...what did you expect from goose?"


That is EXACTLY what I expected!:lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Id turn it up to high i think. Should be falling apart when you stick a fork in it.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Fresh snow goose cooked in the crook then eaten straight up is damn good. 

And so is your canada goose. Sloopy goose is good stuff fer sure.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

When I make Goose BBQ, I cover it in apple cider and then cook it in the crockpot 8-10 hours, sometimes more. I just wait until it just falls apart. It's a great way to cook the thighs. The meat will eventually just fall off the bone. And the cider gives it a great flavor IMO.


----------



## Danfc80 (Feb 1, 2012)

I cut the goose breasts into beef stew sized chunks and crock it for 8 hours. People say it's the best "beef stew" they ever had. They like that the chunks retain a more solid consistency but nobody ever said like "rubber". Beef totally falls apart after 8 hours.
P.S. Use carrots for a sweeter taste


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Like stated before, It needs to cook longer. 
Made a big pot of it a few weeks ago (for the MS pheassnt hunt). I set it first thing in the morning before work and about 10hrs later it fell apart. 
I use a dark beer ( Sam Adams) for my liquid add some onions and garlic. 
Pull apart,drain and add your BBQ sauce 
Very good! 


Duckman


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

duckman39 said:


> Like stated before, It needs to cook longer.
> Made a big pot of it a few weeks ago (for the MS pheassnt hunt). I set it first thing in the morning before work and about 10hrs later it fell apart.
> I use a dark beer ( Sam Adams) for my liquid add some onions and garlic.
> Pull apart and add your BBQ sauce
> ...


It was some good stuff to boot. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Cook in apple cider 8 hrs!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


 
that's how i do mine. 
drain it after 8 hours and pull apart.put meat back in crock pot ,add bar-b-q-sauce and simmer on low one more hour


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

I did this yesterday. Had it on for about 12 hours and it was terrific, will be doing it again.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

starky said:


> I did this yesterday. Had it on for about 12 hours and it was terrific, will be doing it again.


One of my favorite ways to have waterfowl!


----------

